# First year bow hunting



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* sparky1426. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome from Louisiana. Best of luck this season.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

There is nothing like bowhunting. Welcome to AT.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Congrats on your first bowkill! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

And congrats on your first bow slay.


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hey, Nebie!*

Yep, there's nothing like bowhunting!! I've been at it for a couple decades & enjoy it more now than ever!

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

Happy Huntin'
Jack


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT.

You sound a lot like me. This is my first year archery hunting, though I've hunted for 40+ years. It's a blast. No first kill for me yet, but a coupe of good opportunities so far.


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hello!*

I've been hooked for over 20 years! Glad to hear new people getting in too.

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

See you around!

-- Jack


----------



## sparky1426 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks all for the kind posts. I think Im going to enjoy this site!:angel:


----------



## bobbytm (Nov 28, 2008)

There is nothing like bowhunting. Welcome to AT.(2)


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk . :welcome: We are happy to have ya. Post up.:thumb:


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome


----------

